# NYU Dramatic Writing Program - Fall 2012



## dmtr (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess I'll start this thread. Applicants to the NYU Dramatic Writing Program can post here. Looks like notifications will go out in mid-March. I applied to the TV writing concentration and submitted a spec and pilot script. What did ya'll send in and what is your concentration?


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 2, 2011)

I sent in a feature length comedy. How does this program's reputation compare to UCLA?


----------



## dmtr (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Seoulless:
> I sent in a feature length comedy. How does this program's reputation compare to UCLA?



I am not an expert on UCLA, but both are considered top tier writing programs. Both have outstanding faculty (e.g., Richard Walter at UCLA; Charlie Rubin at NYU) and are well respected by the industry. I know there are many people on these boards who have attended UCLA and NYU, so they may have better insight on this topic.

Who else applied to NYU for Dramatic Writing and what did you submit?


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey all,

Goodluck and I submitted a teleplay and a pilot. Again good luck!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey has anybody heard about interviews yet? I applied to other programs and one has already rejected me and the other I did get an interview so I suppose they should be coming in the next few days...


----------



## dmtr (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey! Congrats on the interview with the other program. NYU doesn't seem to do interviews for the Dramatic Writing program anymore. I believe they used to, but for the 2009 class they just did "informal" surprise calls, and last year they didn't even do that. You can read about it in past threads on this forum. I guess they could change their mind, but my money is on radio silence until notifications come out in March.


----------



## mjsoutha (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, Ignatius Reilly.   One rejection, and another place (AFI) I got an interview. NYU is my top choice, though.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 1, 2012)

It seems like the selection committee is a bit ahead of where they were last year since at least one wave of rejections has gone out. 

Last year it looks like the Dramatic Writing notifications went as follows:

March 2nd - 1st wave of rejections
March 4th - 2nd wave of rejections
March 9th - Waitlisters notified
March 11th - Acceptances

So, it seems likely we'll know by the end of next week. Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 2, 2012)

Who applied to DW? Who has heard anything? This thread is much less lively than in prior years.


----------



## darkew (Mar 2, 2012)

I applied. No word yet.

edit: I just got a rejection letter with an invite for Asia, which I'm unable to accept because my scholarship is only valid for the US


----------



## dmtr (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by darkew:
> I applied. No word yet.
> 
> edit: I just got a rejection letter with an invite for Asia, which I'm unable to accept because my scholarship is only valid for the US



Sorry to hear that. Sounds like the 2nd wave of rejections went out and next week waitlist and acceptances. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought we might hear something today. Anyone contacted by NYU?


----------



## darkew (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know if this matters or not, but my rejection letter says that Tisch "has filled all of its available seats".

So, I guess that for whoever didn't get a letter, no news is good news


----------



## Britton (Mar 7, 2012)

I still haven't gotten a rejection letter and it's been several days. I'm on edge. Does this mean both waves of rejections have gone out?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by Britton:
> I still haven't gotten a rejection letter and it's been several days. I'm on edge. Does this mean both waves of rejections have gone out?



I think we are all wondering that. I applied last year and thought I was in good shape around this time, only to be waitlisted.

Has anyone received a waitlist notification this year?

Also, did anyone receive a rejection notice after 3/4?


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't recieved anything notification of anything yet, unless my letter has been lost somewhere over the Atlantic. Shouldn't be too long if at least some rejections have gone out.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 8, 2012)

So does everyone receive an interview if they are interested in you? Or are interviews for people who they can't make a decision on?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 8, 2012)

@ mikeofborg - Last year all notifications went out via email, the year before they called admitted students.

@ HUwriter - The Dramatic Writing Program has not historically interviewed any candidates, so lack of an interview is not an indicator of rejection.

What concentration did everyone apply to? I applied to television.


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 8, 2012)

@dmtr Oh, that's good news. At least it's not bad news I suppose.

I applied to the screenwriting concentration and already got into USC. It'll be decision time soon. Big change from Scotland either way...


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> @ mikeofborg - Last year all notifications went out via email, the year before they called admitted students.
> 
> @ HUwriter - The Dramatic Writing Program has not historically interviewed any candidates, so lack of an interview is not an indicator of rejection.
> ...



Really? People were saying they got interviews and they applied for the DW program.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 8, 2012)

@ HUwriter - Did you hear from current year DW applicants that they received interviews? I have scoured these boards pretty well and have not seen that.

Last year there were no interviews for DW candidates and the year before there were just informal calls to chat. If you've heard something different this year, please share.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Really thought we might hear something on DW this week. I see a ton of lurkers on this thread, anyone hear about waitlist or otherwise?


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got a letter saying that they only took 8 students this year, but that Tisch Asia wanted me. Anyone had the same experience?

Singapore is a long way from New York, but I guess thats both good and bad.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you receive your response through email or snail mail?


----------



## welch742 (Mar 9, 2012)

TWS- I got the same e-mail this morning. I don't really have any interest in studying in Singapore, so I doubt I'll even consider it.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2012)

I got it with email. Two letters and one of them offering me a spot in dramatic writing at TISCH asia.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 9, 2012)

So far it sounds like the only people who have received a response are people who were denied at NYU but offered NYU Asia. I guess,  NYU rejections, waitlisted and acceptances are next?


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 9, 2012)

TWS and Welch742 - did you interview with Tisch Asia? Or were you just offered a spot in the program?


----------



## Britton (Mar 9, 2012)

I've heard that there were 2 waves of rejections already. 1 on 3/2 and one on 3/4. I received an invitation to interview with TISCH Asia, but no email with a rejection letter.


----------



## Britton (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm also registered on the 2012 facebook MFA in writing page. It's a great forum, and I've found out a ton of stuff about alot of different programs. I would recommend joining that group.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 9, 2012)

Really can you post the link to the group?


----------



## Britton (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, here it is:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MFADRAFT12/


----------



## Britton (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, is anyone here a Playwriting applicant? That's my focus.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2012)

Jaybird14 - It was kinda confusing, but I got letters from both NYU and Singapore. The letter from Singapore said that I was invited to a interview and the letter from NYU basically said that Singapore already accepted me.

I had the interview with Tisch Asia this morning . They just talked about the program and how much they liked my application for 30 min. In the end he said that I was in.

It was a lot more pleasant than I imagined. I read a lot of horror stories here on the forum


----------



## dmtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the recent rejections; looks like there was at least a 3rd wave today. 

I believe the comment in the rejection notices that they only accepted 8 students is correct in that they take 8 in each of playwriting, screenwriting and writing for TV for a total of 24 students.

@ britton - I have heard in the past that those applying to the playwriting concentration have a leg up since the program receives fewer applicants.

Has anyone heard anything about the waitlist this year?


----------



## Britton (Mar 9, 2012)

@dmtr That's good news I guess. Still all I've gotten is an interview request with Tisch Asia. However, I'll be on a plane during the interview time... I'm still on edge. Checking my email constantly.


----------



## benifox (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a playwriting applicant who got the same business from Asia.  Haven't heard any news from NY though (regarding the 8 accepted or otherwise).  I had my interview a few days ago and it went almost the same.  I'm interested in Asia, but was a little more interested in NY.  Are the better applicants typically accepted at NY?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm reading the posts above correctly, it seems like some people who applied to the NY campus were rejected and referred to Asia. Also, some people who applied to both NY and Asia have heard from Asia but not NY. Anyone not fit in to one of those two categories?


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup. I'm a dramatic writing applicant and I was rejected by NYU, but accepted immediately by Singapore. Feels strange as I don't know much about Tisch Asia's level.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 11, 2012)

Tomorrow might be the day. Please post if you hear anything.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> If I'm reading the posts above correctly, it seems like some people who applied to the NY campus were rejected and referred to Asia. Also, some people who applied to both NY and Asia have heard from Asia but not NY. Anyone not fit in to one of those two categories?



That's what I'm seeing, but I wonder if they have given out rejections just for people who applied to NYU and did not want to be consider for Asia.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 13, 2012)

The wait continues. Has anyone heard about the waitlist or otherwise since Friday (3/9)?


----------



## benifox (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't.  I thought I'd have a letter from NYU rejecting me since I'd had my cordial interview with Singapore, but I checked my mail for the first time in three weeks yesterday and found nothing.  I'm wondering if this is good since a lot of Singapore acceptees received rejection from NY within the last three weeks or so?


----------



## mjsoutha (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't know that out of the 24 students they select for screenwriting, 8 of them come from playwriting, movie writing, tv writing. Does anybody know if they select you based on whatever format of writing you submit (i.e. if you sent in a tv pilot, they'd consider you exclusively for tv writing) or if they use your sample to consider you for all departments.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 13, 2012)

@mjsoutha 
The concentration that you identified on your application is the one that you will be "drafted" into. This doesn't necessarily mean you have to follow that concentration once you get in, but they aim to have 8 of each concentration.


----------



## benifox (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe today's the day!


----------



## dmtr (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are some more stats for the lurkers:

Last year waitlist notifications went out on a Wednesday and accepted candidates were notified two days later on Friday (by email).

The year before, there were informal calls to chat with (eventually) accepted candidates on 3/8 and 3/14 with final rejections and acceptances going out on Wednesday 3/24 (by email).

That's all I got.


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by Britton:
> I've heard that there were 2 waves of rejections already. 1 on 3/2 and one on 3/4. I received an invitation to interview with TISCH Asia, but no email with a rejection letter.



@ Britton:  I'm in the same boat!  I didn't recieve a rejection letter from NYU but I did get a call for interview to Tisch Asia.  Honestly I don't care where I get into as long as I can write.  I sent in two TV samples because they where polished but I have written everything inbetween.  Thats why I wanted to go to NYU because they encourage the dibble dabble of all mediums.  I have a phone interview next Monday.


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Mar 14, 2012)

Also I don't think timeline matters...look how late I am interviewing.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by Tebowing4Gradskool:
> Also I don't think timeline matters...look how late I am interviewing.



Congrats on the interview with Tisch Asia. The data points I've provided have been for NY DW. I am not sure how the Asia DW process works.

Anyone hear anything about NY DW?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't get more "mid-March" than tomorrow. Hopefully we'll hear something.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone hear back over the last couple of days? I haven't gotten any letters, calls, or emails from either Tisch or Tisch Asia. Tired of taking that gallows walk to the mailbox =)


----------



## dmtr (Mar 19, 2012)

Figured I'd bump this to the top in case anyone has heard anything. I theorize that the delay could be due to Tisch Asia; maybe they are negotiating on who goes where? If you've been contacted by NYU, do post.


----------



## pompadour13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

My situation: Applied to MFA/MBA Film Producing Program

MARCH 6 - rejected by the Stern Business (MBA)

MARCH 19 - subtle rejection email by the NYC Tish MFA program (today) stating "MFA NYU program has accepted its class and the admission process is now closed"  *WITH*  an acceptance to Tish Asia "International Media Producing"

Darn, I really wanted the dual degree.

Well, those are my results. Hope it informs.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 19, 2012)

Got notified of wait list status by email. Anyone else?


----------



## oaktreefilm (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by DawsComedy:
> Got notified of wait list status by email. Anyone else?



me, too. just got mine late afternoon. we're you a screenwriting, playwriting or tv focus? i was screenwriting. hope we both get off the wait list!


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 19, 2012)

I haven't heard a peep (tv writing).


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 19, 2012)

Television writing. Honestly not terribly optimistic, but it is an honor.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 19, 2012)

Got the wait list e-mail today. I applied for screenwriting. Anyone have a clue how many applicants get wait listed, and how many of those wait listers might get accepted, based on past years? Seems we have established that there are 8 slots for each type of writing (screen, TV, stage). Maybe they accept 8 and put 8 on the wait list? No idea.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 19, 2012)

I also didn't hear anything today.

@ Fred Flinstone

As I understand it, the ratio of waitlist to acceptances is around 1.5:1. Last year I THINK 4-5 people reported being waitlisted to DW and 2 of them got in (you can check last year's thread to get more accurate numbers). 

Who else heard something today? Who hasn't heard anything?


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 19, 2012)

I havent heard anything. Got accepted at AFI. AFI and Tisch are definitely my 2 top schools so if Tisch takes me I'll have a great but very hard decision on my hands.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 19, 2012)

dmtr,

Thank you. Any idea when people start getting chosen off the wait list? Probably around the time that people admitted to NYU choose not to go there, officially, and put down deposits at other schools.

Does anyone know the commit dates/deposit due dates for the other top 5 screenwriting programs? Mid-April?

Fred


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

@ Fred

It was a bit staggered, but I think around the end of April last year a wave of people got in off the waitlist. I also heard some people got calls as late as end of August. Last year, for NYU, the deadline for admitted candidates to turn in their deposits and committments was 4/15. 

@ benifox, HUwriter, Tebowing4Gradskool and Britton

Have you guys heard anything?


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet. Next few days perhaps...


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing here either @mikeofborg


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

For those on the waitlist, you can read about our experience last year beginning here:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...34/m/1700056706/p/16


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just received an acceptance letter for tv writing! wow i am so excited! good luck to everyone, hopefully they will inform you all soon!


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just got the email. I'm in for DW (screenwriting). I'm at the office now and want to unscrew my cubicle like the dude in Office Space. Good luck guys!


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

I was also accepted for TV writing.

Good luck to everyone on the waitlist!


----------



## benifox (Mar 20, 2012)

Haven't heard a thing (waitlist or otherwise).  Is this a bad thing?


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 20, 2012)

I GOT IN! I GOT IN! I GOT IN! NYU HERE I COME!


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

@ benifox

There may be a delay due to the fact that you applied to both NY and Asia. Did Tisch Asia accept you? There's probably no harm in calling NYU to follow up. Good luck!

Edit: And congrats to everyone who got in! I know some people posted their concentration, but do chime in with yours if you have not already done so.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 20, 2012)

I was feeling pretty confident that I hadn't gotten an e.mail and rejections and waitlists had gone out. Now I'm beginning to wonder if NYU has my e.mail right!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 20, 2012)

@ dmtr. thanks for the link. i read the posts but the thread stopped in march, before anyone got called off the wait list.

Congratulations to accepted students and also to wait listers.

let's get a list going.

ACCEPTED...

screenwriting:
mike8163 (leaning toward yes, but not certain)
HUwriter (will enroll)
rohan (will enroll)

tv:
rockie2 (probably will enroll)
dmtr (will enroll)

stage:

WAIT LIST...

screenwriting:
Fred Flintstone (not sure)
oaktreefilm

tv:
DawsComedy (will enroll)

stage:


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 20, 2012)

Screenwriting!


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

@ Fred

I think the thread below is where I saw a couple people get in off the waitlist last year. Hope it helps calm the nerves.

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...520061226#1520061226


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 20, 2012)

dmtr,
thanks. i enjoyed reading that thread.

"the list" in my previous post has been edited to reflect that HUwriter was accepted to screenwriting. hopefully some more people will chime in with acceptance/wait list info, etc.

It would also be nice to know who among the accepteds AND wait listers will definitely enroll at nyu and who is not sure, yet.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 20, 2012)

I will be accepting the spot. Anyone else hear back today?


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm waitlisted, but if accepted would enroll. It's the only program I applied to, because it's the only one I'd want to attend.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 20, 2012)

Now I have to find a place to stay!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 20, 2012)

ok i updated my "list" post to show that dmtr will enroll, DawsComedy will enroll (off wait list), HUwriter will enroll, and I, Fred Flintstone, am not sure.

(HUwriter, I'm basing this on your last post saying you have to find a place to stay).


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 21, 2012)

Still no word, anyone in the same boat? Probably will not enroll if accepted, unless there's a change to my situation, as I've been offered my first choice so here's hoping I can get someone in off the wait list.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am still waiting on Columbia but I will most likely enroll (tv). 

@HUwriter, I just saw you are from GA. I grew up there before I moved to Brooklyn last year!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 21, 2012)

list updated to show that rockie2 "probably will enroll" in tv writing at nyu dw.

@ mike8163
care to let us know your likelihood of enrollment at nyu dw for screenwriting?

mikeofborg, thanks, that would be cool.


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear from Columbia as well (haven't heard anything since I interviewed there in Feb). I'm leaning toward NYU.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 21, 2012)

@mikeofborg - I am in the same situation. No word either way. I hate to be a downer but I don't think its a good sign....(But I also really hope I am wrong)


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 21, 2012)

@JayBird14 Possibly so, but I had thought the same thing about USC and they just took a couple of days to get through to me. It ain't over 'till it's over.

I suppose if I'm still hanging tomorrow I might give them a call so I can at least say one way or another.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 21, 2012)

list updated to say that mike8163 will attend columbia if accepted there and allow a wait lister to enroll at nyu. haha jk. list updated to say mike8163 is leaning toward nyu but is also waiting to hear from columbia.


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello,

I have been following this page for a while but just enrolled. 

I have applied to NYU only and am still waiting to hear from them. 

I will definitely join if I get in.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 21, 2012)

Know this is supposed to be a page for nervous worrying, but I just want to say I'm really enjoying an imaginary scene between Fred Flinstone, the Queen of the Borg, and all of the Rider's of Rohan... #ThanksForTheAwesomeNames


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 21, 2012)

It's never going to stop. People are never going to stop making fun of my name. Yes...it's my real name. Frederick Flintstone. My parents were from Iceland and didn't have television. I have been thinking about changing it to Freddy Flint, but even then I think people will make fun. I hate my life. Daws, it's not your fault, don't worry about it. #MaybeAboulderCouldDropOnMyHeadAndEndThisMisery


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2012)

I got through.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats Rohan! Which track?

And sorry Fred, wasn't trying to reopen old wounds.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 21, 2012)

@ rohan
congratulations! are you screenwriting, tv writing, or playwriting?

@ oaktreefilm
want to tell us what you will do if selected off the wait list? - definitely enroll, probably enroll, not sure yet, or not enroll.


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks dude. I will be majoring in screenwriting.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 21, 2012)

list updated to show rohan accepted, will enroll, screenwriting.


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks man.

The feeling is yet to sink in. I can't wait.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys

I am currently a grad DW at nyu.  Wait listers can chill out cos about ten of you will easily get in. We have around ten in our class.  Infact a guy joined like three days after classes began.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 22, 2012)

No word yet. Beginning to think it might be over just don't know why I haven't been formally rejected...


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 22, 2012)

Munky the robot,

Thanks for the info about wait listers.

How do you feel about the program? What is your concentration?

I got accepted to UT Austin (MFA screenwriting) with a full scholarship. Do you think I should go there for free or go to NYU or AFI (currently wait listed at both) for $40,000 per year?

If I could get a full or half scholarship at NYU I would go there (does anybody get money other than loans?).

Others, feel free to give input.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by Fred Flintstone:
> Munky the robot,
> 
> Thanks for the info about wait listers.
> ...


<pre class="ip-ubbcode-code-pre">  </pre>

Sent u a PM


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> @ Fred
> 
> It was a bit staggered, but I think around the end of April last year a wave of people got in off the waitlist. I also heard some people got calls as late as end of August. Last year, for NYU, the deadline for admitted candidates to turn in their deposits and committments was 4/15.
> ...



@dtmr: I had my interview and I thought it went well but I haven't heard a word


----------



## dmtr (Mar 23, 2012)

@ Tebowing4Gradskool

Did you interview for DW with Tisch NY or Tisch Asia? Sorry to hear they haven't gotten back to you yet. It probably couldn't hurt to call NYU to follow up.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 23, 2012)

@dmtr do you currently live in NY? Have your looked for housing yet?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 23, 2012)

@ HUwriter

I do live in NY. I have found, if you want to live in Manhattan, the upper east side has very good value. I think a lot of NYU students live in Brooklyn as well, but maybe they can weigh in on that. The East Village would be ideal, but it's quite expensive. Craigslist will likely be your best option to find housing, but watch out for broker's fees!


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 23, 2012)

@dmtr Will it be easy to find a place that takes dogs? I heard its impossible for people to work and go to school, I wonder how ppl survive with the high rent lol.


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 23, 2012)

To all. We're all screenwriters here first and foremost, right? So if you had the choice among AFI (screenwriting), NYU DW, and Columbia Screenwriting/Directing, which one would you choose and why.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 23, 2012)

@ HUwriter

Many places do allow dogs. As for surviving the high rent, I heard from a current student that having a job is difficult. ...loans seem to be the drug of choice.

@ mike8163

You are asking the NYU DW thread, so take answers as you will. For me, NYU is the only way to go. It's the only program I applied to because students can concentrate on TV writing while learning screenwriting and plawriting. I don't know much about AFI's program, but looked in to Columbia a bit. By all accounts it's an excellent program, but I prefer the curriculum at NYU and didn't want to attend a 3 year program. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 23, 2012)

@ dmtr

I agree. The extra year at Columbia has me concerned. I also like the idea of crossing over from screenwriting into TV and playwriting. Same muscles, different venue.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Mar 23, 2012)

Still no word by either snail mail or email. Obviously very frustrating.


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by dmtr:
> @ Tebowing4Gradskool
> 
> Did you interview for DW with Tisch NY or Tisch Asia? Sorry to hear they haven't gotten back to you yet. It probably couldn't hurt to call NYU to follow up.



@dmtr: I interviewed with Tisch Aisa.  I probably will give them a call Monday.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 23, 2012)

@ Munky

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 24, 2012)

FYI for those of you worried about Columbia being a 3-year program (as far as money), the tuition in that third year is much much lower than the first two years. First and second year about 50k, third year about 10k.
http://arts.columbia.edu/tuition-and-fees


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 24, 2012)

@ mike8163 (and anyone else)

Screenwriting MFA -- AFI versus NYU versus Columbia

** Everybody, please reply and add to this or tell me what I left out. I can erase this post and put up a revised one that is more accurate. This is just from my limited perspective...

AFI
Industry/Hollywood/Commercial/Blockbuster - yet they prize the auteur director, also. If you want to write for the studios, you should move to Los Angeles, go to AFI (or USC/UCLA) and get started making connections and learning how the movie business works in Los Angeles. The school uses the Hollywood system. It's industry-based. It's all about getting you ready to do what professional screenwriters do. You are a screenwriter and only a screenwriter. You will never touch a camera. In your first year you will write several short films, at least one of which will be used by a directing student for a film. I think AFI emphasizes screenwriting for film almost exclusively - very little TV writing, no playwriting. There will also be no classes devoted to history and theory, as this is not a university, it is a conservatory. 2-year program.

NYU
Independent/Artistic/Intellectual - You will study "dramatic writing" across the forms of screenwriting, playwriting, and television writing, while picking one of those forms as your concentration. There are classes on history and theory of dramatic writing (shakespeare, various styles of theater from history, etc). As a screenwriter, you will write for the screen, but you will also be obligated to write for the stage (and possibly TV?). Compared to AFI (or USC/UCLA), this is not the place to be if your burning desire is to start making money as a Hollywood movie writer asap. I have heard that the program is best for playwrights, rather than screen/tv writers. 2-year program.
EDIT:
* You can take certain production courses as electives.

Columbia
Independent/Artistic/Intellectual. They favor the writer-director. You will get mixed in with writers, directors, and "creative producers" in your first year and you will all study the same thing (writing/directing/producing). So, you're not exclusively studying writing in that first year. If you discover that you want to be a director, this would be the school for you, as you can switch your concentration and be a director or writer-director. I have heard the program, at least in the first year, is very challenging. They make you do all kinds of collaborative work (with the directors/producers). I don't think there is much tv writing here, no playwriting - it's all about feature film making, "storytelling." 3-year program (third year is thesis and tuition is much much lower than years 1 and 2).
EDIT:
* You can take tv writing elective courses in your second year (but the program as a whole is aimed at film, not tv).
* curriculum (writers, directors, producers): http://arts.columbia.edu/curriculum


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Fred.

I think you've characterized the three programs very well. Very consistent with what I've learned from my visit to Columbia and AFI, and what I've read about NYU. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

> Columbia: I don't think there is much tv writing here, no playwriting - it's all about feature film making



There are actually some classes just for TV writing at CU. Just go to their homepage and you'll find the screenwriting / directing curriculum ( http://arts.columbia.edu/curriculum ). 
The TV classes are called:

Television Writing - The Pilot
Television Writing - The Spec
Television as a Dramatic Medium

You're right about playwriting though, however, Columbia University offers that in another MFA.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a nice synopsis. I'd add for NYU that you can take production courses as electives if you so choose. I think I also read somewhere that NYU does some readings and other showcases for agents, etc.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 24, 2012)

ok i updated the afi/nyu/columbia screenwriting mfa comparisons post using contributions from kaschko and dmtr.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a link to the graduate course offerings at NYU:

http://ddw.tisch.nyu.edu/object/grad_ddw_courses.html

Also, if you follow the link below you can download a sample NYU graduate course progression (right side of the page under "Downloads"):

http://ddw.tisch.nyu.edu/object/ddw_graduate.html


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 24, 2012)

dmtr,
Thanks for those links. Very cool. I can get a better sense of the program. Definitely a lot of playwriting required even for screenwriters. Basically, if you are a screenwriter and you do not want to write plays, don't go to NYU DW. Most of the faculty seem to be playwrights, also.
F.F.


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 25, 2012)

You can take production classes as electives at NYU? That's great, what about directing classes?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 25, 2012)

Munky, can you answer HUwriter's question about those production/directing electives?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey all, so who else is heading to NYU for DW in the Fall? Where are the playwrights?


----------



## benifox (Mar 26, 2012)

inhales deeply......I talked to the graduate admissions director last week.  He said they were still getting through the screenwriters (the largest applicant group by far), then the television writers, and then the playwrights.  If you haven't gotten a rejection call, email, or letter yet, then you are probably still under consideration.  He also said that if you didn't receive the "NY-Rejection-Defer-to-Asia" message, then you are not rejected from NY, even if you received an interview or acceptance from Tisch Asia.  He stressed that the admissions processes are separate and Asia is set to accept as many people as NY (24 with 8 in each concentration).  ......exhales...

Good luck to everyone on here!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 26, 2012)

I am copy/pasting "the list" from page 4 to here:

ACCEPTED...

screenwriting:
mike8163 (leaning toward yes, but not certain)
HUwriter (will enroll)
rohan (will enroll)

tv:
rockie2 (will enroll)
dmtr (will enroll)

stage:

WAIT LIST... (WHAT WILL YOU DO IF ACCEPTED?)

screenwriting:
Fred Flintstone (not sure)
oaktreefilm (it's complicated)

tv:
DawsComedy (will enroll)

stage:


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 26, 2012)

oaktreefilm,
if accepted from the wait list, will you definitely enroll, not sure, or no? must we pine for your answer?

dmtr,
i realized a few days ago that probably a good portion of the playwrights are not hanging out at student films .com (with the exception of beni "crazy like a" fox).


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 26, 2012)

@Fred Flintstone you can change mine to will enroll. I decided NYU was a better fit for me anyway.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 26, 2012)

rockie2 updated "will enroll" - tv.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by benifox:
> inhales deeply......I talked to the graduate admissions director last week.  He said they were still getting through the screenwriters (the largest applicant group by far), then the television writers, and then the playwrights.  If you haven't gotten a rejection call, email, or letter yet, then you are probably still under consideration.  He also said that if you didn't receive the "NY-Rejection-Defer-to-Asia" message, then you are not rejected from NY, even if you received an interview or acceptance from Tisch Asia.  He stressed that the admissions processes are separate and Asia is set to accept as many people as NY (24 with 8 in each concentration).  ......exhales...
> 
> Good luck to everyone on here!



Thanks for the info. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 26, 2012)

@ benifox

Glad to hear the good news for you guys. We're rooting for you!


I plan to attend the April 5th meet n' greet. Anyone else going? I'll also be catching a reading of Goldberg Playwriting Prize winner this Saturday. If interested, you can get info here: 

http://students.tisch.nyu.edu/...g02272012144729.html

It's open to the public and reservations can be made by emailing them at the address on the right side of the page.

I saw one of the winners last year and it was pretty good.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 26, 2012)

@benifox Hey nice one! There's one thing I'm unclear about, if we haven't heard anything from NY that means they still don't know whether to accept/waitlist/reject us? (Seeing as many people have been notified along these lines). If so, that's quite a range of options for them to be considering at this point


----------



## oaktreefilm (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by Fred Flintstone:
> oaktreefilm,
> if accepted from the wait list, will you definitely enroll, not sure, or no? must we pine for your answer?



No need to pine. It's just I'm not one to count my chickens before they hatch. I've told NYU to keep me on the list because my interest in the program is serious. Until I get their final word though, I don't see the point in making any declarations this way or that. Put me down as "likely" or "unsure" if you'd like. I think both are accurate. One's optimistic and the other sums up my nerves. Who likes waiting? Not me, Nope, nope.


----------



## benifox (Mar 26, 2012)

@ignatiusreilly   Yes, that is correct.  If you haven't received a rejection or waitlist yet, you're still in the running. (according to the admissions director)  He said they've already sent out several waves of rejections beginning in February for all concentrations.  He said that NYU's window of notification is unfortunately large (Feb.15th-Apr.15th).  He said that they understand you might be considering other schools at this point, and that he's trying to get the decisions from the board as quickly as possible.  This is all especially relevant for playwright applicants.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for the info, everyone. i agree it's weird the way they do it.

oaktreefilm's status has been updated.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 27, 2012)

@benifox Indeed, NYU was my top choice along with another program but all this waiting is really pushing me towards the other side. I guess we must wait.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 27, 2012)

To those waiting, I know it's no fun (I waited until September 1st last year) but it sounds like those that haven't heard yet are still in the running and have hope for immediate acceptance and those on the waitlist have a good shot because last year several people were admitted from there.

@ Fred

Good call about the playwrights. Didn't think of that.


Is anyone else going on 4/5?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 27, 2012)

Not to be a downer, but I think NYU has probably notified all accepted applicants and wait listers (maybe only for screenwriting, not sure). We have 3 accepted screenwriters posting in our thread. There are 5 more out there somewhere (8 total). I would wager there is one who lurks here but doesn't post, and four who are not aware of this website. Not everyone knows these forums exist. A lot of applicants actually just worry for 6 months from Dec-May and don't research the notification timelines and all that stuff that we obsess over, or they call/email the department a few times and never end up here. I have spoken to several friends of mine who got accepted to MFA programs in years past (AFI/Columbia) about things I have learned on this forum and they are like, "There is a forum? Really?"

Maybe I am right, maybe I am wrong, just offering the perspective.

dmtr,
When you say you waited until September 1, do you mean it was only then that the program(s) told you to stop waiting and that there was definitely no space available for you as a wait lister? I, myself (on the NYU wait list), am wondering when that time comes, when they say Ok you can stop waiting to find out if there is a spot for you, there ain't one. I would think they would probably wait until Aug/Sept, because one of their accepteds or wait list/accepteds could drop out at any time or fail to get tuition loans, etc, and it doesn't cost them anything to keep us wait listers hanging. Since I have been accepted at another good school, there will probably come a time where I say f this I'm going to accept/commit to the other school now, I don't want to stress all the way to August.

F.F.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 27, 2012)

@ Fred

What other program did you get accepted to? Last year I was not formally rejected by NYU until Labor Day weekend. Classes began the following Tuesday. As I understand it, there was a VERY last minute drop by an international student with a visa issue of some sort and one lucky waitlister was accepted the week before classes started. Last year the largest wave of waitlist acceptances came on April 27th (a couple weeks after the 4/15 deadline for accepted candidates to turn in their deposits). This year the deadline is 4/16 so I would expect similar timing.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 27, 2012)

UT Austin - accepted, full scholarship.
NYU DW - wait list
AFI - wait list

Ouch. I don't think I could wait that long (since I have the option to enroll elsewhere). I agree, we should expect something to happen mid-late-April for wait listers.

By the way, for those of you who do not enroll anywhere this year, consider UT-Austin if you reapply. All screenwriting MFA students get full scholarships for both years, and it's considered a top program (although it is in Austin, TX not LA/NYC).


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 27, 2012)

@Flinstone I don't think so ””notified all waitlister/accepted”” otherwise they would have already rejected us. I'm not saying it's my case, but I know one person who was accepted a week after everyone else and it was because he got full scholarship.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 27, 2012)

Typically, rejections are sent out last, often much later than acceptances and wait list notifications. It sucks, but the schools often wait until the end of their notification period and then they mail you a letter. I am not claiming to know the facts, only presenting information and trying to apply logic to the situation. In reality, they may have some crazy-ass way of doing things that we could never guess. I'm not trying to bum anyone out, and I hope I'm wrong. I think it would be cool if some more people in this thread got good news.

Sincerely,
Fred Flintstone


----------



## dmtr (Mar 28, 2012)

I think there is still some room for hope if you haven't heard back yet. Based on the info I dug from the boards over the past few years NYU DW does not seem to notify rejections last (as other programs do). Although the sample size from the boards is small, it seems in prior years that notifications have generally gone out in the following order: rejections (staggered), then waitlist (all at once), then acceptances (all at once). However, this year, Rohan received acceptance after the initial waves noted above. So they could very well be still considering candidates. Why not just reject a candidate if you're sure they won't be there in the Fall?

Also, I could be wrong, but I think this was the first year NY applicants had the option to indicate on their application that they would like to be considered for Asia. I speculate this added a wrinkle could be causing some delays.

NYU has sent out a note to at least some accepted DW candidates about a meet and greet next week, but there's no reason to think that this precludes them from inviting more people if/when there are additional accepted candidates.


----------



## rohan (Mar 28, 2012)

I did get the meet and greet message.

I think this is just a lack of good communication between Tisch NY and Asia. I have a friend who is also not notified at all and I seriously think he has a great shot at getting in. But he ticked on the Tisch Asia box and I didn't. 

I lived in Singapore for a couple of years and actually got to meet a lot of the Tisch Asia students. All (save for one Singaporean) the people I met were NY rejects who decided to come to Asia. So I guess that process takes time. Also, interviewing and reviewing candidates does take more time.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 28, 2012)

I just called the DW department and got all our questions answered. It seems that some of the people who were accepted actually will be wait listed in the next week. Then, some of the people who were rejected will be rejected again, but then they will be wait listed and finally rejected the next day. Once finished with those notifications all the people who have not heard anything yet will be called and asked if they would like to attend. Once the student says yes, the caller will ask if the student knows "the password." If the student does not know the password, the caller will laugh wickedly and immediately hang up the phone. Five minutes later the DDW will call again and tell the student they have been accepted. So, I hope that clears things up. One more thing, "Tisch Asia" does not exist.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 28, 2012)

That explains my acceptance...


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, random question, but I'm just thinking ahead if I reapply next year; I know the GRE isn't required for admission, but if I took the test and scored well would it be worth it all to mention? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 30, 2012)

I contacted the tisch graduate admissions person in mid-january (i forget his title, but it was the main contact person who you are supposed to contact about such things - peter gerena) and asked if i could add my gre scores to my application. he said i could go ahead and send the scores, they would put them in my file, but he could not guarantee that the DDW department would look at or consider the scores. i decided not to send the scores.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 30, 2012)

i posed the same question to another school i applied to (also in mid-january) and they wrote back and sort of politely made me feel like a dick for asking. "we do not accept gre scores. and, furthermore, if you send them they will not be looked at." something like that.


----------



## DawsComedy (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I figured but just wanted to check.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 1, 2012)

By the way, I went to see the Goldberg Prize winning play last night, "The Urban Retreat." It was great! Anyone else catch it? Hope to see some of you on Thursday.


----------



## HUwriter (Apr 1, 2012)

@Fred how can some people who were accepted be placed on the wait list? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 2, 2012)

Huwriter, Fred's kidding...or is he


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by mike8163:
> Huwriter, Fred's kidding...or is he



Yeah a joke, but in somewhat poor taste considering very many are still awaiting word and continue to come here for updates.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 4, 2012)

Is anyone going to the shindig tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anyone accepted or wait listed be added to this list? Or do we have any status changes?

ACCEPTED...

screenwriting:
mike8163 (leaning toward yes, but not certain)
HUwriter (will enroll)
rohan (will enroll)

tv:
rockie2 (will enroll)
dmtr (will enroll)

stage:

WAIT LIST... (WHAT WILL YOU DO IF ACCEPTED?)

screenwriting:
Fred Flintstone (not sure)
oaktreefilm (it's complicated)

tv:
DawsComedy (will enroll)

stage:


----------



## dmtr (Apr 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed the event at NYU yesterday. If anyone accepted, waitlisted, or rejected for DW wants to chat about the program. PM me.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 6, 2012)

dmtr,
Do you know how many accepted screenwriting students were there at the event (as an indication of how many out of the total 8 accepted screenwriters may be planning to enroll)?
Fred


----------



## benifox (Apr 6, 2012)

@dmtr

I still haven't heard accepted, waitlist, or rejection for playwriting.  The admissions director says their window is until the 15th of April, although he didn't think it would take this long.  Were there any accepted playwrights at the event?  If so, did it seem like all 8? I figured I would have been rejected by now, but the director said I wasn't so I'm not sure where I stand nowadays.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 6, 2012)

I too have yet to hear, so you're not alone.


----------



## benifox (Apr 6, 2012)

@P.F. Murphy

Are you a playwriting applicant?


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 6, 2012)

No


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Apr 6, 2012)

@PF Murphy Also havent heard back, the only thing that makes sense is because there's miscommunication between Asia and NY. Btw, agree with your poor taste comment


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 6, 2012)

Dear Fellow Applicants-in-Waiting,
I apologize for offending you with my post. My intention was to make fun of the NYU DW department and their inscrutable notification process. I did not intend to make fun of any of us who have been accepted, wait listed, rejected, or not yet informed. Keep in mind that NYU is my first choice and I have been wait listed. I also am checking these boards daily, along with my e-mail, missed calls list, etc.
Sincerely,
F.F.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 6, 2012)

I sent and responded to a few PMs. Hit me up if you want to discuss the program.


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 6, 2012)

So, I have been slick stalking this forum for about three weeks. Thanks for all the great info. @Fred Flinstone I wasn't offended by your post, it provided a lil comic relief for me actuall, so thanks. This whole process is mind numbing.  I interviewed with Asia (3/9) (a great one I thought) and haven't heard anything with New York. On Tuesday I called the office and was told that notifications were sent out via snail mail.  I asked were they ALL snail mail, and was told yes.  She seemed sympathetic and told me that I'd just have to be patient. Easier said than done.

A lil about me:
34 year old black female playwright originally from Elizabeth, NJ but now residing in Charlotte, NC.  I'm a late bloomer in that I didn't start my career in theatre until I was 29 and went back to school for it.  I have a 13 year career in health care (respiratory therapy).

Degree: MFA Dramatic Writing (playwriting)

My this year grad stats:
Bard: Rejection
Brown: Rejection
The New School: Rejection

(I'm on a roll!)

Yale: Rejection
NYU:  well I guess you know already.

Whatever happens, I know I can write my ass off and if grad school is something I want I'll have to continue to work for it.  

Best of break a leg to you all!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 6, 2012)

rosie1992,
thanks for posting. i knew there were some lurkers out there! you people need to check in! hopefully, you will get into tisch or tisch asia. if not, keep writing and apply next year to every school in the country if you have to. but, keep writing. work on your personal statement. make it much more thorough. make it longer and disregard the length limit. i think making an impression and really putting yourself into your statement makes a big difference.
F.F.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 9, 2012)

I sent in my deposit and candidate reply form. Anyone else? Who's coming with me?


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 9, 2012)

I sent mine in today too. See you in the Fall!
Mike


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am an official rejection from NYU (playwriting), however the conversation was quite pleasant and gave a lot of insight as to why this process has been such a mind ****.  Apparently the two schools (Asia and NY) had a "shared" application process which slowed everything down to a crawl, and which also explains how my materials got to Asia when I never sent them.  NYUs decisions have gone out and Asia's should be out by the end of this week.  

I was ASSURED that the process for Asia is as competitive as the NY process and that the schools follow the exact same curricula.  I've been considering Asia seriously during this process and if the stars align (money mainly) I'm going to go.  Best wishes to all of you! It has been a pleasure stalking this board!



 Stacey


----------



## benifox (Apr 9, 2012)

@rosie1992

I'm sorry for the rejection news!  Did you receive a phone call for it or email?  Also, if we've been given the cordial, you-got-in interview from Asia, does it mean you've been rejected from NY?


----------



## dmtr (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, rosie1992. 

At least some of those in Tisch NY/Asia limbo will hear something soon (good news hopefully!).

One cool thing that was mentioned at the DW shindig last week is that, unlike at Tisch NY, Tisch Asia offers classes in which DW students are paired with production students to make short films. Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## tk20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm a grad student in Berkeley (non-creative writing), and one of my friends has an interview for Tisch Asia's Dramatic Writing (playwriting) tonight!

They are really nervous, and not much of an online person, but as I am, I did some researching and found this thread.  Hope everyone here gets encouraging news and/or keeps their spirits up for next year!

Am writing to ask if any playwriting interviewees could share what the interview was like?  Browsing through most stories seemed to be by folks with a screen/tv writing concentration.  Seems like a pretty consistent thread of being asked to create a story on the spot, and also why you want to be in grad school (or Singapore specifically?).  Would love if playwriting interviewees could confirm/elaborate.


Thanks!


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 10, 2012)

@benifox I'm not sure at all if acceptance to Asia means rejection from NY.  I became fed up with the process and just called New York.  The director of admissions was very gracious and concerned as to whether I had other schools on hold.

@tk20, I think I inboxed you about the interview on another board.


----------



## benifox (Apr 10, 2012)

@tk20

Hello!  I'm a playwriting applicant to NY and Asia.  My interview with Asia was a month ago via telephone and went very well.  It really wasn't even an interview and was more a telling me about the program and asking if I had questions.  Then at the end, I asked if this meant admission and she told me not to worry, that they wanted me to attend, and that financial aid offers were being packaged up.  She said she couldn't say officially, but that I didn't need to worry about acceptance.  HOWEVER: This was over a month ago and I've yet to hear anything from them, other than a pamphlet talking about housing in Singapore.  I'm optimistic as I'm sure they wouldn't lead me on and then drop me, but I'm still nervous.  The interview was fantastic and easy-going though. No "create a story" or "what does pain mean to you?" situations.  And I'm interested in Singapore for its growing arts scene and the structure of the program there.


----------



## benifox (Apr 10, 2012)

@rosie1992

Thanks!  Did you get official acceptance to Asia yet?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 10, 2012)

Can anyone accepted or wait listed be added to this list? Or do we have any status changes?

ACCEPTED...

screenwriting:
mike8163 (will enroll)
HUwriter (will enroll)
rohan (will enroll)

tv:
rockie2 (will enroll)
dmtr (will enroll)

stage:
benifox (*ASIA* probably accepted, will enroll)

WAIT LIST... (WHAT WILL YOU DO IF ACCEPTED?)

screenwriting:
Fred Flintstone (not sure)
oaktreefilm (it's complicated)

tv:
DawsComedy (will enroll)

stage:


----------



## tk20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks @benifox and @rosie1992.  They had a similar interview to what you both shared -- hopefully everyone will be hearing back soon!


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 11, 2012)

@benifox no official acceptance, but like you I got the pamphlet by email. I'm anxious and confused and ready to know SOMETHING. If I'm in I need to start planning for me and my son (13) whose coming with me. I think that was just a cry to the universe, lol


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everybody, I've been lurking for a couple weeks. I had my interview and it went really well just like everybody else. My concentration is Screenwriting and I just wanted to know from the people that were accepted, did you receive a letter or an email? Thank you!

PS: After my interview, the man in charge, has sent me quite a few emails about when I should be moving to Singapore, but never a pamphlet. (interviewed a week ago) So, I don't know if I should be worried. Also, I haven't been rejected by NYU at New York either.


----------



## tk20 (Apr 11, 2012)

@Sassicash

I think the pamphlet, if I understand what others posted, was an email sent in early March that talked about tuition and the Singapore campus.  My friend who interviewed yesterday received it too, but thought they were out of the running and that they received it accidentally.

When they wrote Virginia to ask to be taken off the email list, Virginia said their application was still under review, and asked, "Do you want to remove your name from the applicant pool?"  Of course they were shocked and said absolutely, no


----------



## tk20 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do TischAsia folks have any thoughts/knowledge on graduates from Singapore?  My friend is in playwriting and when they asked the professors about how graduates have done, all the names the faculty mentioned were folks who stayed in Singapore...

As much as they'd love and appreciate the experience at Tisch Asia, that part of the talk concerned them, as they want to be able to work elsewhere, too.  Wondering how successful Singapore folk are at doing their craft back in the states?


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 11, 2012)

So does anyone know if they have sent out any rejections?


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 12, 2012)

Just to add a few things to the discussion. Was accepted to Tisch Asia this morning, I've long since suspected that this is what the hold up was. If you haven't heard anything it's my money that it has to do with Tisch Asia.

The whole Tisch Asia hang up thing though doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me though. I interviewed with them February. When I spoke to the gentlemen at Tisch Asia I was told two things, the application process is completely seperate from NYU (they recieve forwarded materials and judge them on their own) and that the acceptance/rejection to Tisch Asia is completely independent to that of NYU. Now given the circumstance I can understand the first part, perhaps it just took them a while to receive everyones materials and they thought it best to reserve their acceptance until they had reviewed everyone, but the second part doesn't to me. If the review process was in fact independent wouldn't it have made sense for those rejected from NYU but accepted to Tisch Asia to have received their notifications when all rejections were sent out? I guess this is kind of what I'm trying to figure out, does ones acceptance to Tisch Asia necessarily mean that NYU has decided to pass. I've tried calling the office and haven't gotten through so if anyone else could shed some light.


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 12, 2012)

I am also curious since I haven't been told that I was passed or rejected from NYU at NY.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 13, 2012)

Still in the process of sorting everything out, but what I am beginning to gather is that an offer from Tisch Asia is essentially also telling someone they were decline from New York. (Again I'm still working this out so details may be incorrect). This is bothersome as I was specifically told they were independent process's. However as far as I can tell there aren't any people who got into NYU and were also offered Asia or vice versa. I've found the whole Asia process kind of confusing. I appreciate the time they spent with me, and it really is an honor to be offered a spot but I had a applied to Asia mainly as a ("we'll see what happens" option) as I was told it would not affect my NYU application. (I figured another option is always nice). Instead though it kind of seemed like it gummed up the whole process, rather than get that straight answer I wanted to have from NYU I had to wait and was given one by Singapore and never saw a peep from New York. I've got to say when you've been sitting on the edge of your seat for months it's kind of a huge let down to not even get a "No", can't describe it but I feel like I would have in the least preferred a formal denial from NYU. Also the whole process doesn't really help the Singapore stereotype as being the second tier school, when I thought the process was independent I actually believed perhaps some intentionally chose Asia over New York. Now that I am led to believe that Asia more or less picks through NYU's left overs I'm less enthused.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 13, 2012)

Things will hopefully get interesting next week, as the accepted students must pay a deposit by April 15th (right?) in order to save their spot. If any of them fail to do so, a wait lister will get a call/e-mail very quickly, I would assume.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Fred Flintstone:
> Things will hopefully get interesting next week, as the accepted students must pay a deposit by April 15th (right?) in order to save their spot. If any of them fail to do so, a wait lister will get a call/e-mail very quickly, I would assume.



This Monday, 4/16 is the deadline for accepted students. I wouldn't expect anything from the waitlist until the end of the month, though.

@Fred
If you get in off the waitlist, will you go?


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 13, 2012)

This may be a bit out of left field, and I know I myself as a writer might not feel comfortable doing it, but if anyone who was accepted to the dramatic writing program feels comfortable PMing any sort of information about their portfolio I'd appreciate it. I'm kind of just looking to get an eye on where the competition is skill/creative wise and where the committee is in terms of preferences, it could be anything from a sample of writing to a just a short synopsis. If you don't feel comfortable doing that it's cool. I'm just trying to get a head start on preparing my application for next year, the things I've noticed from re-appliers is how they said that you sort of have to cater each application to the specifics of the school.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 14, 2012)

@P.F. Murphy

I was accepted for TV. Last year, under the “50 pages of dramatic writing” portfolio requirement, I submitted a TV pilot, a short film script and some misc play scenes. Looking back at those materials, they could have been much better. I hadn't done much research on how to write a pilot and it wasn't tight. There were many superfluous scenes that shouldn't be in a pilot, where the goal is to setup the series and introduce characters, etc. When I reread the materials, I noticed typos and grammar issues and the story wasn't well structured. I was waitlisted. 

During the year I watched a lot of TV, read several books on TV writing and kept up with TV writer's advice blogs. When I reapplied this year, with the new portfolio requirements, I overhauled the pilot I submitted the year before. The characters largely remained the same, but I restructured the story, omitted a lot of extraneous material and changed my act breaks. I also wrote a new TV spec which I spent a lot of time outlining beforehand. The outlining was tremendously helpful for mapping out my A and B storylines. Other preparation for this script involved reading 10-12 produced scripts and developing stories that came organically from the characters. 

The best advice I can give is to spend the time on your portfolio materials. If I'm honest, I didn't spend enough time on my portfolio the year I was waitlisted. If anyone wants to PM me, I'm happy to discuss anything about my experience reapplying.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 14, 2012)

That's sort of how I feel DMTR. The majority of my material was good not great. I did little research and sort of just dove in.  After I submitted my portfolio I noticed several typos and I generally had a feeling that everything could have been a lot tighter. I wasn't satisfied, the material i submitted may have given a good indication of my personality and direction but if someone was to come to me with a  camera tomorrow and say "lets shoot this" I would want to alter things (to me this is most telling). 

I submitted one 30 min comedy and one spec. In my other applications I also included another comedy in lieu of the spec. My spec was potentially my strongest point, I wrote it for a show I know really well (It's Always Sunny) and I think I pretty much nailed the characters dead on an presented a really possible show storyline. I still feel like maybe that story was rushed, but overall I'm happy with that spec. I'm a big fan of the show so I've been subconsciously studying it since it started (noting character, tone, and stylistic, changes). I honestly was hoping someone familiar with the show would read the spec because I felt it was so on point. 

My second piece was another comedy, it was described by the Tisch Asia interviewer as the "slacker piece" which was pretty on spot. It was about a post-college grad just trying to figure things out. I think this showed my potential but really failed to do anything inspired. I'm unsure of what I'm going to do with it at this moment. I mainly came up with it because I wanted to write a show that I wouldn't be embarrassed to show my parents (as you'll see why momentarily). The storyline may have been flimsy for the pilot but I think I did well giving the main character a likability. I wanted the audience to be aware that he's a coddled post grad slacker living with his parents, but I thought if done wrong the audience could end up loathing him for being such a lazy and incompetent person. I kind of wanted to give him that puppy who pooped on your carpet quality, you're like "Are you kidding me?" at the things he does and says but you know he means well and doesn't know better. Like I said the premise for the pilot episode needed work and a few of the secondary characters were kind of meh.

My last piece I didn't submit to NYU but I sent off to a lot of other schools. Looking back this script is really rough still... but it's almost that project that keeps me motivated. I'm simply in love with the characters I've come up with and premise of the show. The show is comedy that follows four college age friends back home in upper class suburbia. Every episode is a different house party or happening and it kind of follows these really different characters as the navigate through the parties. Pretty much this is all taken from real life, you have the standard "bro" character, the guy who is self-aware at how absurd this whole thing is, the strange older guy they keep company with (think a more sociable Zach Galfinakis in Hangover) etc. The show is raunchy but I don't think it's "stupid". Movies like American Pie go for obvious gross out gags to get to their humor, all of mine is pretty much dialogue driven. It's honest, you've got 18-24 year old drunk guys talking at a party, you're going to get raunchy, but throwing that self-awarenss in to some of the characters almost makes it a bit smart as well. Anyways this script took some risks in language that I'm not sure how it would play out. I debated for a while to include it in my portfolio for that reason. With some tweaking it could be my strongest piece.


So long winded rant aside I think I just want to sit down and attack my work, pretty much be a perfectionist. I think I also am going to try to diversify, it's obvious I have a leaning towards comedic television but I want to maybe show my attempts at drama or action. It sucks that for this field you literally need to wait an entire year for your shot again but that also means you need to make the most of it. I am going to make it my mission in this next year to do everything I can to be "un-rejectable".


----------



## dmtr (Apr 15, 2012)

@P.F.
It seems like you're going through a process similar to mine. One thing you mentioned was diversifying your portfolio. If NYU is your short-term goal, then I would say there's no reason to do that (unless you have a professional desire to write drama in the future). My advice would be to focus on what appears to be your passion, comedic TV writing. The NYU faculty told us that you can write whatever you want while you're in the program. They won't make you write drama if you want to write comedy. They'll just teach you to write the best comedy you can.

I want to learn to write one hour dramas, so I plan to take those courses once in the program. But it's not my strength and I wouldn't kid myself to think I could write a solid one-hour spec or pilot right now.

I would also recommend focusing on your story. This is where my work needed improvement (and still does). I would add something to the script because it was funny, even if it didn't really fit with the story. Outlining helped me with this. Also, NYU is very story-focused; they emphasize structure in all forms of dramatic writing. So, delivering well-structured stories in your portfolio is a good way to stand out. 

There are also many stories on the boards of people being rejected or waitlisted by NYU and then accepted the next year. I think they like to see you're committed enough to revise your portfolio materials and make another run at it. It sounds like you are, so best of luck with your reapplication and I hope to see you Fall 2013.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Did anyone who was accepted in NY ask to be considered for Singapore?


----------



## mike8163 (Apr 16, 2012)

On my application form, I only asked to be considered for NY.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, Mike  I'm beggining to suspect that ticking the Singapore box might not have been such a good idea...


----------



## dmtr (Apr 19, 2012)

So this thread has been quiet for a few days. Did anyone who was accepted decide not to attend?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 19, 2012)

I went back and looked at the notification from NYU DW that said I had been put on the wait list. They asked that wait listers notify them by April 24... So, maybe they don't start contacting wait listers until April 25ish. If that is true, NYU DW is retarded. Why wait so long, and let your wait listers get crabby and make plans to attend other schools? (rhetorical question)

Someone should contact the DW department and ask if any spaces have opened up since the deposit deadline.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 20, 2012)

I get the feeling it takes awhile to figure out who's coming and who they're taking off the waitlist. Grad admissions is pretty understaffed and DW is just one of the departments they are responsible for. Also, the same NY staff is now concurrently running the same processes for Tisch Asia (which they haven't done in the past). It's a lot to keep straight. 

Also, grad admissions is really just a middleman, since decisions are made entirely by the faculty. So, once they let the faculty know who's not coming, they have to get final approval for who to take off the waitlist (which, in theory, the faculty has already decided, but who knows?). Once they have the names of the accepted waitlisters they then need to draw up the various acceptance letters and other formal offer documents. The whole process takes time. Last year they accepted the first wave of DW waitlisters on April 27th. I wouldn't expect any movement from the waitlist before then.


----------



## coffeebreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone been let in yet?


----------



## DawsComedy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey just found out today I was offered acceptance. I'm in a weird place with credits at UCF (stands for U Can't Finish) but barring any unfortunate class issues I should be there this fall for the TV Track. Psyched!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 27, 2012)

DawsComedy,
That's awesome! Congratulations!
Fred


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Apr 27, 2012)

dmtr totally called it, btw - April 27.


----------



## guardianofsaturn (Apr 27, 2012)

@DawesComedy - Congrats! Did they give you a deadline for when to submit your deposit by? I was L
also accepted off of the waitlist for TV yesterday, and I wasn't sure if the person I spoke to mentioned a deadline...


----------



## DawsComedy (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think he mentioned a specific date for me either. Although I do remember something about a couple weeks to decide. 

How sure are you feeling about your ability to go? I should be able to say with 100% certainty if I'll be there over the next couple days. (Offers up a chant to the mighty God of Academic Paperwork)


----------



## dmtr (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats to those accepted off the waitlist. Did anyone else hear back?


----------



## guardianofsaturn (May 1, 2012)

@DawsComedy - I'm touring NYU next week. I'm trying to decide between AFI and NYU. Hardest decision I've ever had to make, Ahh!


----------



## DawsComedy (May 2, 2012)

@guardianofsaturn Is there a term for the opposite of a Sophie's Choice? Either way congrats man, both great schools.


----------



## guardianofsaturn (May 2, 2012)

@DawsComedy - First World Dilemma, maybe? And thanks dude!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 3, 2012)

It's easy to find a faculty list for the DW department... But, does anyone know which professors actually teach the screenwriting classes, such as Graduate Screenwriting Workshops 1 and 2?? Thanks!
F.F.


----------



## dmtr (May 3, 2012)

Sabrina Dhawan is the head of the screenwriting concentration. I can take a look at the Fall course offering schedule when I get home to see who else teaches screenwriting classes.


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (May 3, 2012)

Sorry its been awhile I have been on here. I was accepted at NYU Tisch Aisa and given a 13,000 scholarship. I am soooooooo going!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 3, 2012)

dmtr,
thanks. that would be awesome. i guess i could call the department and ask the same question.
Tebowing4Gradskool,
congrats!
F.F.


----------



## HUwriter (May 4, 2012)

Hello! Haven't been on here in a while. How is everyone? Fred are you coming to NYU?


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 4, 2012)

HUwriter,
Not sure. Still waiting.
F.F.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 5, 2012)

To the screenwriters (accepted or not, doesn't matter)...
Why NYU DW instead of the other programs? What do you expect to get out of the DW program that is better than the other top schools for screenwriting?
Fred


----------



## mike8163 (May 5, 2012)

Even though I applied for screenwriting, I like the idea of trying TV writing and playwriting as well. The other programs lock you in to feature writing, which some may view as an advantage.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 5, 2012)

mike8163,
Cool, thanks for replying. I'm looking at the faculty members who are teaching the required screenwriting classes at NYU DW this Fall, and I hate to say it but I ain't that impressed  Anyone, feel free to change my mind about that - or about NYU DW teaching faculty, in general. I agree that doing some playwrighting sounds good, but 4 classes of it? I'm not sure if maybe I'd rather have that time for screenwriting.
Anyone else?


----------



## dmtr (May 6, 2012)

I'm looking at the Graduate checklist and, unless I misunderstand, you are only REQUIRED to take 1 playwriting course during the two year program. Maybe a current student can weigh in on this.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 6, 2012)

as a **screenwriter**, one is required to take "Graduate Playwriting 1" in the first semester, then "Graduate Playwriting 2" in the spring semester (first year only). So, during the first year, in those classes, you must write a short play, a one-act play, and a full-length play (maybe more). One is also require to take "Forms of Drama 1" and "Forms of Drama 2," which are all about the history of theater, starting with ancient Greece and going up to the present. In your second year, you are free to not do anymore playwriting, i think.


----------



## dmtr (May 6, 2012)

Forms of Drama I and II are courses in dramtic writing, but not courses which require you to write plays. I do not think Grad Playwriting II is required. My Grad checklist says it's optional and that I can instead take Grad Screenwriting or One Hour TV.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 6, 2012)

I agree, Forms of Drama is history, theory, etc., not writing. But, it's the history of theater. It goes from ancient times to the present over the course of the two classes, FOD 1 and 2. I think the classes sound great. I'm interested in the subject, but I'm just questioning if I really need to take two classes about the history of stage plays, and take two classes in writing plays (which require a lot of playwriting), all while what I'm really trying to do is write screenplays. I can read books about the history of theater, I can go back and read Sophocles, Shakespeare, Moliere, etc., on my own time, and if I really get a burning desire I can dabble in playwriting, also on my own time, but to be required to spend probably 50% or more of my first year writing for the stage and studying work for the stage...

I don't have the checklist in front of me (got it on the internet somewhere, now I can't find it), so I don't know about the Grad Playwriting 2 not being required. Is the current checklist you're referring to online?


----------



## dmtr (May 6, 2012)

The history/theory classes are what they are. I'm not familiar with other programs, but I expect these courses are common. We need to take 17-18 credits per semester and there are 3 required text analysis courses in the 2 year program. Although I would like to exclusively take writing workshop classes, the course load makes this impossible (they also told us we're not allowed to take more than 3 workshop courses per semester).

I don't believe the grad checklist is online. The sample graduate progression that I think you're referring to appears to follow a playwright's track through the program and, thus, emphasizes the playwriting courses.

Maybe a current NYU student can provide some better insight on this.


----------



## rohan (May 7, 2012)

I haven't been on this forum for a while as I was travelling. Congratulations to everyone who got into Tisch NY or Asia.

For people who have got through Tisch Asia and need help settling in Singapore, you can always PM me. I've lived there for eight years and I would be glad to help anyone out.

I received two emails from DDW last night with two attachments. One was the Fall 2012 course schedule and the other was the graduate check sheet.

I agree with dmtr that taking more than 2 to 3 writing workshops per semester is not advisable.  I spent the summer in Tisch NY last year and had taken only two courses per semester and I was still scrambling towards the end. 

As writing workshops demand submissions (8 to 10  pages minimum) every week, juggling three projects at a time really affects the quality of your work. 

I'm not a big fan of theory classes but I guess they provide some quality time where you can switch your brain off and simply listen.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (May 7, 2012)

I got the info from the DW department...

First semester for Screenwriters:
(2 screen/film, 3 playwriting)

Graduate Screenwriting 1
Film Story Analysis
Graduate Playwriting 1
Forms of Drama 1 (stage history-ancient to 1800s)
Graduate Playwriting Lab

Second Semester for Screenwriters:
(2 screenwriting, 2 playwriting, 1 TV)

Graduate Screenwriting 2
Graduate Screenwriting Lab
Graduate Playwriting 2
Forms of Drama 2 (stage history-modern to now)
Intro to 1/2 hour TV writing

Total playwriting output for screenwriters:
one 10-minute play, one one-act play, one full-length play, and maybe another play (full or?) it's not clear, all in the first year.

The second year is almost all screenwriting (if that's your concentration), with a few other things thrown in. I guess I'm posting this to continue my conversation with dmtr, and also to let the unaware know that you will be doing a lot of playwriting and play studying in your first 2 semesters.

All of this applies to TV writers, also.


----------



## dmtr (May 8, 2012)

@ Rohan

That's cool you took some summer classes. Which ones did you take and how did you like them?

@ Fred

Thanks for posting this. I agree it's important for prospective students to know what they're getting into. The grad checklist they gave us at the meet n' greet was different than the version they circulated yesterday. The one I was given did not say Grad Playwriting II was mandatory (though it may have always been). 

The "Grad Playwriting Lab" is a course in which you write scenes and actors/directors stage your work so you can hear it. So, while it is technically a playwriting course, it would seem useful to all writers.

Fundamentally, the program cross-trains in the three mediums and there will be playwriting courses as you posted above. It's something that appeals to me, but may not be right for other people. I've said it before, but I know I'm not in a place with my writing where I'm too good to learn to work in a different medium from world-class faculty. There are programs where you only work on screenwriting and certainly if you never want to write a play, NYU is not the place to be. 

On the theory courses, I agree with Rohan. It sounds like lecture classes on the history of dramatic writing will be welcome breaks from the rigorous workshop courses. I'd add that it could only benefit my writing to deconstruct and learn from master works. Nothing new under the sun and all that.

I guess, that's all I got. Just wanted to provide a bit more shading based on the (limited) information I've a gathered. I'd again welcome any current students to chime in to correct/modify any of the above.


----------



## DawsComedy (May 8, 2012)

I'm pretty much with dmtr. I did some limited playwriting in high school, but nothing really that would compare with learning from well known playwrites. I mean as a TV focus I'm not nearly as excited as I am about taking a television class with a professor who was a staff writer for Seinfeld, but it's all still really cool.

If any of you guys want to form a facebook group for the people going this fall so we could get to know each other before hand, hit me up. I'm not in love with facebook, but everybody's on it.


----------



## rohan (May 10, 2012)

I did four courses,

Half Hour Sitcom
Playwriting I
Screenwriting I
Sketch Comedy.

Of these my favorites were the Half-hour which was taken by James Felder and the Sketch Comedy by Charlie Rubin.Felder and Rubin were fantastic. They were always very involved in your work and constantly encouraged everyone to work harder. 

When I went to Tisch for the summer I had no intention of enrolling in the MFA. However, spending time there changed everything and I decided to enroll.

I agree with dmtr that cross-training can only make you better at what you want to do. Playwriting can be a bore at times but you also get to meet some genuine talent in your class, be it a professor or your fellow student.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Jul 29, 2012)

What's the latest news? Are there any accepted writers who are considering giving up their spots? This info would be very much appreciated by the few of us who are still waiting.
Fred


----------



## dmtr (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Fred,

I haven't heard anything on this front. As I mentioned, last year an international student had to drop the Thursday before classes started. NYU scrambled to fill the spot at the last minute (and did). DWs haven't registered for Fall classes yet, so it is conceivable that they may have drop at that time. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the info, dmtr. Do you know if anyone is getting scholarship money or tuition waivers or anything like that?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2016)

NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing

This department was just added to the Film School review section if anyone wants to review it.


----------



## OJNY (Jun 17, 2016)

Those who attend the dramatic writing program - do you know what the program schedule is like? Do you have class everyday? Multiple times a day? 

Thank you.


----------

